# Window Blinds.



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Could anybody tell me where I might be able to buy off the roll the reflective plastic meterial that is used to make the reflective window blinds.

This is for a tugger friend of mine we have known for years.

Thanks for any help.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Steve,

The stuff you are looking for may be called 'Remis Take and Trim'. Here is a link to one place selling the material and the roller etc.

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...s_blinds/Remis_Take-n-trim_Caravan_blind.aspx

Hope this helps.

JohnW


----------

